# LFTS 11-11-17



## TheMAIT (Nov 7, 2005)

Hoping to get an hour or two of sleep before driving out to Jackson Co. Planning on an all-day sit to work out better than yesterday morning with the less cold and wind. I'm thinking that bringing a sleeping bag out and bungee-cording myself into a tree sounds awfully appealing right now.

Shoot straight, be safe, and may the full rut be upon us!


----------



## Lake Erie Assassin (Jan 30, 2016)

Getting ready to head out to stand. Opening morning of gun Western Kentucky.


----------



## jme (Aug 26, 2003)

TheMAIT said:


> Hoping to get an hour or two of sleep before driving out to Jackson Co. Planning on an all-day sit to work out better than yesterday morning with the less cold and wind. I'm thinking that bringing a sleeping bag out and bungee-cording myself into a tree sounds awfully appealing right now.
> 
> Shoot straight, be safe, and may the full rut be upon us!


Good luck, Larry. Hope to see pics before the day is done. Can't ma,e it out today, darn it.


----------



## tom_the_chemist (Aug 24, 2008)

Checking in from Brazil. Not hunting, but heading out fishing in a few.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Honey Badger (May 10, 2013)

Hey after them boys. Heading out in Northern Oakland County in 10 mins. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Busa Tom (Oct 6, 2005)

Good luck errbody!


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Couch is feeling nice and warm right now.


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

Today's the day.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 7, 2005)

Botiz said:


> Today's the day.


I agree! Let’s get it done....let’s get those target bucks before the guns come out.


----------



## Walleyze247 (Mar 20, 2009)

Heading out to northern Jackson, good luck shoot straight.


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

Just pulled into parking spot. 10 min walk and in stand. 18 deg here calm south wind. Feels like good day. Sanilac county.


----------



## tubejig (Jan 21, 2002)

Good morning from Sanilac County!!!! Time to make something happen.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Hope to get a crack at a nice one today. Good luck everyone.


----------



## midmichman80 (Oct 5, 2008)

Getting ready to head out back. Corn started coming down across the street yesterday. Hoping they finish it this afternoon. Nice and crisp this morning, good luck all who are heading out.


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Heading out in Barry County for the last hunt on this farm until late season. Leaving for deer camp in Arenac county tonight after dark and it would be nice to have one hanging before I leave! Good luck and be safe!


----------



## Big CC (Mar 30, 2010)

Heading out in Hillsdale this morning. Not sure that I️ will be able to stay out until 11 like I️ did yesterday morning, but will try. This cold weather gets to me quick!! Good luck everyone!!!


----------



## U.P Dreamin' (Oct 10, 2017)

I think it's a bit chilly outside...


----------



## Hunter1979 (Feb 26, 2008)

Sitting in my stand in Lenawee. So far the IWOM suit is worth every penny. We'll see how long that lasts...

Sent from my Droid


----------



## Wandering arrows (Dec 20, 2009)

Hunter1979 said:


> Sitting in my stand in Lenawee. So far the IWOM suit is worth every penny. We'll see how long that lasts...
> 
> Sent from my Droid


I've had mine for 5 years and it's been worth every penny


----------



## Hunter1979 (Feb 26, 2008)

Wandering arrows said:


> I've had mine for 5 years and it's been worth every penny


That's what I've always heard. I'm hoping so!

Sent from my Droid


----------



## Horseshoe (Oct 15, 2003)

24 and frosty in Van Buren. Light ESE wind. Very loud getting into stand this morning.


----------



## bassman00 (Feb 6, 2007)

Finally out! Only second sit of the year for me. Beautiful morning in Allegan co. I don't even care what I see. I'm just happy and feel blessed to be out after all that has been going on in my personal life lately. Shoot straight boys!


----------



## caj33 (Jul 4, 2009)

Dang, it's cold out


----------



## Carpmaster (Apr 1, 2004)

Sitting with the boy in West Oceana. White covering on the ground and chilly! Good luck all!


----------



## fishinfanatic19 (Jun 4, 2014)

How effective is scent away if it freezes before it dries ?


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

Lots of squirrels. Other than that, cold & slow.


----------



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)

Just had to climb down to take an emergency sh*t. Never been down a ladder so fast my whole life. I think I only hit 3 steps.


----------



## fish RN (Jan 9, 2014)

Up in a tree in Ottawa county. Had 4 does n fawns pass by at first light. Pretty chilly out this morning. Can see the pond and it's about 50 percent skimmed over with ice.


----------



## 65650 (Aug 16, 2011)

1 BB a 4 pnt and 6 pnt so far, all within 10 yards


----------



## Esquire (Jan 5, 2017)

Good luck this morning MI Bowhunters. Can't wait to get on stand this afternoon.


----------



## whiteoakacorn (Sep 20, 2012)

Trap Star said:


> Just had to climb down to take an emergency sh*t. Never been down a ladder so fast my whole life. I think I only hit 3 steps.


Still a good spot? Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Smitty03 (Jan 26, 2014)

I had high hopes this morning until day light an seen that all the fields by me got chiseled plowed last night. No deer so far


----------



## Dadof2 (Oct 21, 2011)

Super cold and very windy here in NW Antrim County. In the box blind with the buddy heater cranked. The leaves are finally falling at least. No deer so far.


----------



## Drisc13 (May 6, 2009)

Seen him twice all ready. Hangin in area


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

3 does and this guy so far.


----------



## lizajane (Jul 31, 2008)

Been in a ground blind since 6.


----------



## spartansfan (Nov 8, 2011)

5 does 2 bb and one basket 8 that I grunted at and he b lined from 200 yards to my tree. Got the pass though. Arenac co.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Scrubby chasing a doe on the left of me two does milling around on my right.......here I am waiting for the big kahuna.


----------



## bowhunter16 (Oct 23, 2017)

Good morning from Iron County!


----------



## koz bow (Nov 18, 2006)




----------



## schopie4 (Oct 14, 2004)

Saw an 8, 6, and a doe on willow run airport property coming home from work.


----------



## paragonrun (Dec 16, 2009)

Quiet in northern Kent County. One passed by just,after getting in stand. Big 10 I grazed 2 days ago is back in front of camera last night with about 4 other buddies. 14 year old daughter in that blind (I got kicked out). Hopefully she connects with one.


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

Nothing I hate more than a mean old doe. If it wasn't prime chasing time, I'd let the air outta this one that keeps hoof stomping fawns. There's 100's of apple trees on this property and she's gotta have them all.


----------



## Walleyze247 (Mar 20, 2009)

Narly looking 4 point rolling through, and too many tree rats.


----------



## ninepntr (Aug 28, 2013)

Thanks to all veterans, we are very lucky to be able to hunt! Shoot straight, be safe! Nothing so far in Cass county. Hope it's half as good as yesterday









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dynrat (Jun 13, 2003)

In stand since around 5:30. Couple of doe too far to shoot and one small buck with fork on one side and two spikes on the other. Stood 20 yds out for 15 minutes. Never taken a buck with bow and his genetics aren’t great so I was tempted for a second or two, but gave him a pass. Had a blast watching him anyhow.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Dynrat said:


> In stand since around 5:30. Couple of doe too far to shoot and one small buck with fork on one side and two spikes on the other. Stood 20 yds out for 15 minutes. Never taken a buck with bow and his genetics aren’t great so I was tempted for a second or two, but gave him a pass. Had a blast watching him anyhow.


Sounds like he's just a doofy 1.5 yr old buck. That buck might be a stud next year. 

"Once a spike always a spike" is more or less a myth. You can't 'cull' your way to better herd genetics. It doesn't work like that: https://www.qdma.com/cant-manage-deer-genetics/


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

I’m cheating


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Saw this guy chasing a doe this morning. 4 small bucks just walking around.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Ranger Ray said:


> I’m cheating
> 
> View attachment 280275


At least you're admitting it, first step to recovery.


----------



## Ken (Dec 6, 2000)

d_rek said:


> Sounds like he's just a doofy 1.5 yr old buck. That buck might be a stud next year.
> 
> "Once a spike always a spike" is more or less a myth. You can't 'cull' your way to better herd genetics. It doesn't work like that: https://www.qdma.com/cant-manage-deer-genetics/


Except for the fact that if you shoot it before it breeds does, it won't pass the genes along.


----------



## walleyerick (Sep 30, 2004)

Finally saw a couple. Had a doa and a spike feeding out in front of me, funny thing though is that they could have cared less about each other. Doe and her fawn came through after the other two fed off.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

4 of the neighbors baldies just hopped the fence and vandalized the skim ice on my water hole then went back......WTH!!!


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

Dead here in Iosco. Haven't even seen a squirrel. Daughter saw one baldy before freezing out and heading in


----------



## Drisc13 (May 6, 2009)

Just passed medium 8. Pretty sure big one still around.


----------



## MDH (Aug 1, 2006)

Doe down. First deer in over a year! Very thankful for her!









Sent from my HTC6545LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

paragonrun said:


> Quiet in northern Kent County. One passed by just,after getting in stand. Big 10 I grazed 2 days ago is back in front of camera last night with about 4 other buddies. 14 year old daughter in that blind (I got kicked out). Hopefully she connects with one.


Stinks to miss an opportunity at one you wanted but to see him back on camera has to be encouraging. Hope you or your daughter get him.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Ken said:


> Except for the fact that if you shoot it before it breeds does, it won't pass the genes along.


Not that I really want to open this can of worms but you do realize that the doe is responsible for providing the other half of the genetic material during procreation, right? Who's to say it's not the does passing along the inferior genetics?


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

RMH said:


> 4 of the neighbors baldies just hopped the fence and vandalized the skim ice on my water hole then went back......WTH!!!


What all is included in "ice vandalization?"


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Lookin for love in all the wrong places


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Hhhmmmm, what to do while I wait for the call that a deer has been shot, maybe a nap, sounds like a solid plan! Flight


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

RMH said:


> 4 of the neighbors baldies just hopped the fence and vandalized the skim ice on my water hole then went back......WTH!!!


Bitches!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Ranger Ray said:


> Bitches!


...be trashin his icehole!


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

RMH said:


> 4 of the neighbors baldies just hopped the fence and vandalized the skim ice on my water hole then went back......WTH!!!


Tell them to save it for ice fishing season.


----------



## aph (Oct 21, 2002)

Warmed up to 22 here in western Isabella county...just started to get the shivers... two doe and one spike this far


----------



## Jimbo 09 (Jan 28, 2013)

5 fawns/bb's so far. Their moms must be busy


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

I'm getting soft, decided to sit this one out. I bought some felt insoles for my lacrosse boots last night. Curious to see if they help with the sweating then cold feet issue I had this week. Also bought some of the wigwam socks. I think I may invest in a fleet of pop-ups for next season. Stay warm and good luck.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

RMH said:


> 4 of the neighbors baldies just hopped the fence and vandalized the skim ice on my water hole then went back......WTH!!!


R-diddy, you know how it be on those low fence game farms....mo money, mo problems!


----------



## JBMetalworks (Mar 11, 2015)

Just had the coolest looking cinnamon colored yote mosey thru just out of range!

Warmed up a bit and quiet otherwise in Oakland county.


----------



## ninepntr (Aug 28, 2013)

Just had 2 small buck after hot doe, they're moving

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Damn does are hard to kill sometimes! Had a BB and doe coming right in on a string. BB gets to 20, Doe gets to 30 yds and she freezes quartering to me. She got nervous and turned and walked away...oh well, she didn’t blow so no harm done I guess.


----------



## Hunter1979 (Feb 26, 2008)

RMH said:


> 4 of the neighbors baldies just hopped the fence and vandalized the skim ice on my water hole then went back......WTH!!!


Sorry about the does. Hopefully, your wish comes true and a male comes to lick your ice hole later....


Sent from my Droid


----------



## Jack77 (Feb 3, 2011)

Quiet and cold for me this morning, had to call it a morning because the feet were starting to freeze. Back at it this afternoon


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Hunter1979 said:


> Sorry about the does. Hopefully, your wish comes true and a male comes to lick your ice hole later....
> 
> 
> Sent from my Droid


I'm working a slow peel thinking about it.


----------



## GrosseIler (Nov 14, 2002)

Haven’t seen anything yet this AM. Waiting...

Western Lenawee.


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Well this little guy just interrupted my snack time.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Just had a basket eight bird dog my Aspen cutting.

Almost got busted by two does reaching for my hanky.


----------



## ninepntr (Aug 28, 2013)

Great job mdh, backstraps for dinner, nothing better.... enjoy!

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

RMH said:


> Just had a basket eight bird dog my Aspen cutting.
> 
> Almost got busted by two does reaching for my hanky.


When does are reaching for your hanky they are close enough to shoot....
If you don' t want a doe , you brought the wrong dang hanky!


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

dewy6068 said:


> Damn does are hard to kill sometimes! Had a BB and doe coming right in on a string. BB gets to 20, Doe gets to 30 yds and she freezes quartering to me. She got nervous and turned and walked away...oh well, she didn’t blow so no harm done I guess.


Those old nanny doe are the hardest sometimes !! I had a vindeta with one before that busted me with bow several times...she wasn't so lucky muzzleloader. 137# dressed, she was BIG 


Good luck dewey, wish I were out but got packing to do


----------



## JSBowman (Nov 17, 2013)

It's been hours since I've seen anything. Other than a little red squirrel that is.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## spikekilla (Jan 6, 2009)

A group of 4 fawns at 11 and the neighbor on his SxS at 1 is the only activity so far here in St Clair County. Just a little over 3 hours to go till warm soup time.


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

RMH said:


> Big bucks are rubbing big pine trees midday at Rancho Farmlegend!!


No idea where The Wanderer, Stub, Ben, Nate, Beamer or Grandpa have been but can tell you where they haven’t.


----------



## Wishn I was fishn (Mar 4, 2001)

The neighbor of the property had been bleating and rattling since I got on stand a half hour ago. Presumably from his back porch. He's only got an acre.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

koz bow said:


> He is 13 and is autistic. He is the most incredible kid ever. Loves life to the fullest.


Parker is very fortunate to have a wonderful father. 

Congratulations on the successful hunt!!!


----------



## Titan34 (Dec 7, 2009)

2 sits left till I head home from my Morgan county ohio lease. Hung a new set at noon. Hope this is the lucky spot. 4 guys 0 SHOOTERS seen since Wednesday. Shot a 10 last year Nov 11th. Here's to hoping.....


----------



## geo5 (Dec 28, 2010)

Koz, every once in a while something reminds me of the good in this world. Brought some tears to this mans eyes!
Congrats to you and yours man


----------



## MrFysch (Feb 9, 2008)

Live from day western UP...BIG 9 BEEN MAKIN lots of daylight visits here. Perfect wind and temp...i


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

Wishn I was fishn said:


> The neighbor of the property had been bleating and rattling since I got on stand a half hour ago. Presumably from his back porch. He's only got an acre.


This fall we've had two different experiences on two different properties with a neighbor rattling maniacally. Good times.


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

koz bow said:


> If anybody has a child who lives adventure. We had it.


Koz that’s just a unbelievable gesture to help out a kid that wants to be out there enjoying life!!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

MDH said:


> Doe down. First deer in over a year! Very thankful for her!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

koz bow said:


> If anybody has a child who lives adventure. We had it.


Hunt of a life time. Congrats to all!


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

koz bow said:


> If anybody has a child who lives adventure. We had it.


Great picture


----------



## tubejig (Jan 21, 2002)

Back at it for the pm hunt. This morning I saw 2 small bucks and 8 does. The log truck going back and forth didn't help. Now they are gone for the day and my stand is no longer making noise from being frozen. Good luck to all!!!!


----------



## 5333 (Oct 3, 2011)

Had to switch stands for the south wind. Hoping for the best...


----------



## bounty hunter (Aug 7, 2002)

koz bow said:


> If anybody has a child who lives adventure. We had it.


Totally awesome. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## 65650 (Aug 16, 2011)

Just got settled back in. What a difference 10 degrees makes. Much warmer! Although I would’ve sat in -10 temps all day instead of watching my kids in between hunts when the wife shops. Love them all, but the dip in my mouth is really setting the mood for a great evening by myself .


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Neighbor kid just rode his quad through their woods and pushed 2 nice bucks into mine


----------



## 5333 (Oct 3, 2011)

Just had a 5 pt walk behind me with his nose to the ground. Hoping that is a sign of bigger and better things to come!


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Just had these 3 keep me company for awhile. Grunting, posturing , and making a scrape.


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

d_rek said:


> Not that I really want to open this can of worms but you do realize that the doe is responsible for providing the other half of the genetic material during procreation, right? Who's to say it's not the does passing along the inferior genetics?


Science says so. Just like people some things come from mom, some from Dad, and some take a combination of both. Antler characteristics come from Dad, Mom doesnt carry that trait. Remember the whole X and Y chomosome thing from 8th grade biology???


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

Hunter1979 said:


> Sorry about the does. Hopefully, your wish comes true and a male comes to lick your ice hole later....
> 
> 
> Sent from my Droid


 Boy, oh boy, that one took a turn that I never saw coming.


----------



## Jacobf (Nov 16, 2016)

Biggbear said:


> Science says so. Just like people some things come from mom, some from Dad, and some take a combination of both. Antler characteristics come from Dad, Mom doesnt carry that trait. Remember the whole X and Y chomosome thing from 8th grade biology???


Thats not true. Does still carry the genes. Just because its a male trait doesnt mean only the male can pass it on. Or the opposite.

For example in humans if a mom has large breast and her mom and so on and the dads family has small breasted women, the mom can still give birth to small breasted women. 

This is why all does can produce antlers. 

But gentic calling is silly anyways as deer roam to mate. So you can cull all the small one in your property but spikey frok down the street is going to get his.


----------



## Hookslinger (Aug 3, 2016)

Settled in. Winds not great but I put out some doe estrus, and I am strict on my scent control so hopefully I'll be alright. First time using doe pee, orany other scent for that matter. Winds blowing the scent right into a thick swamp. Hoping it pulls one out of there.


----------



## Jack77 (Feb 3, 2011)

Back in stand. 6 point busted from woods when i pulledup. Doh. Should have been out a little earlier but that catnap was goood.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

I've got chasing going on all around me but nothing will stand still.


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

old graybeard said:


> Neighbor kid just rode his quad through their woods and pushed 2 nice bucks into mine


You sure that wasn't Dedgoose who got lost pushing State land?


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Biggbear said:


> Science says so. Just like people some things come from mom, some from Dad, and some take a combination of both. Antler characteristics come from Dad, Mom doesnt carry that trait. Remember the whole X and Y chomosome thing from 8th grade biology???


Maybe you ought to reread those 8th grade biology text books. Or just google it. Because that’s not how genetics works.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aph (Oct 21, 2002)

Jacobf said:


> I wish i could of yesterday but my son had night terrors last night and i was up all night with him


Make your son get up and use the potty (piss)... my son had just horrible sweaty terror and I believe its from holding bladder unconsciously


----------



## Jacobf (Nov 16, 2016)

aph said:


> Make your son get up and use the potty (piss)... my son had just horrible sweaty terror and I believe its from holding bladder unconsciously


That works sometimes. I used to get them to, which is why i help hom through them, but he got to the point of hyperventilating badly and having a panic attack. I had him eat some food to help regulate his breathing back after he was calmed down a bit.


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Benzie Co. Been settled in for awhile, first sit in this Stand all year. Good transition zone, looking for chasing or cruising bucks.


----------



## dewy2232 (Oct 24, 2013)

Back out in Arenac county for the evening sit. Didn’t see a deer this morning so hoping the movement is better this afternoon.


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Just had a close encounter with a shooter. 34yds straight on. Then 39 broadside to far for me. What a Adrienne rush!!!!! Hope he comes back pic later, i videoed him for a couple before I️ decided to grab bow


----------



## Wandering arrows (Dec 20, 2009)

Back out in Ottawa with my son trying to get him a deer tonight and we are sitting in the shack over standing beans and turnips . Should be a awesome night


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Half redeeming myself, in stand. Neighbor texted me. Said target buck 2 has doe on lockdown in his rye field.


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

Sitting on a new parcel in Kent. With a new spot comes new hope.


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

Jacobf said:


> Thats not true. Does still carry the genes. Just because its a male trait doesnt mean only the male can pass it on. Or the opposite.
> 
> For example in humans if a mom has large breast and her mom and so on and the dads family has small breasted women, the mom can still give birth to small breasted women.
> 
> ...


Maybe you should Google 8th grade biology before attempting this debate. And by the way, does produce antlers when there is a severe chemical imbalance in their system and they over produce testosterone and little to no estrogen. 

I stand by my statement, some traits are controlled by the X chromosome, some by the Y chromosome. Antler traits are Daddys department. 

However I do also agree with you. Its impossible to "manage the herd" when I only have 40 acres.


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

Changed stands for the evening in Iosco. Got some buck tarsal and doe pee out. Hope to make the boss mad


----------



## up520 (Jan 25, 2008)

MrFysch said:


> Live from day western UP...BIG 9 BEEN MAKIN lots of daylight visits here. Perfect wind and temp...i
> View attachment 280306


Heading UP to Ontonagon Monday, how much is on the ground where your at?


----------



## walleyerick (Sep 30, 2004)

Out in Leelaau again tonight, not a great wind for this stand, but is where the most tracks are. Been snowing here most of the day.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Biggbear said:


> Science says so. Just like people some things come from mom, some from Dad, and some take a combination of both. Antler characteristics come from Dad, Mom doesnt carry that trait. Remember the whole X and Y chomosome thing from 8th grade biology???


Parents matter. But matter because of their parents. And even their parents.
For antlers ,once diet ,age, stressors and climate are considered ,then controlled breeding can be employed to increase odds of desired characteristics ,and attempt to dodge certain faults. Doing controlled breeding in a unconfined herd makes the other factors more doable in places.
Given the free range deer have that we hunt , control over percieved " inferior" genes is an exercise in futility. 

Enjoy what we see. We get to if we want to!


----------



## Jacobf (Nov 16, 2016)

Biggbear said:


> Maybe you should Google 8th grade biology before attempting this debate. And by the way, does produce antlers when there is a severe chemical imbalance in their system and they over produce testosterone and little to no estrogen.
> 
> I stand by my statement, some traits are controlled by the X chromosome, some by the Y chromosome. Antler traits are Daddys department.
> 
> However I do also agree with you. Its impossible to "manage the herd" when I only have 40 acres.


I suggest doing a simple google search of what your saying. Plenty of sites prove the opposite.

But the point still stands does are capable of growing antlers. If you gave any doe a shot to make that imbalance they grow antlers. Which would be impossible if they didnt have the genes to do it.

But in general 8th grade anything is the bearer of all things true. I suggest looking up the thousands of things in a thousand different studies that show american public schooling fails on many levels to accurately teach subjects.


----------



## WACKNSTACK (Dec 9, 2010)

Delicious


----------



## Jacobf (Nov 16, 2016)

https://www.outdoorlife.com/articles/hunting/2007/09/doe-genes-matter
Small simple article that brushes on it.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Be careful handling your broadheads.


----------



## jmiller (Nov 16, 2011)

Snowy corn


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

This guy thought he was going to ninja a fox squirrel


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

So far the tarsal scent has spooked a button buck.


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

stickman1978 said:


> Be careful handling your broadheads.
> View attachment 280324


Dude...


----------



## Carpmaster (Apr 1, 2004)

Sitting with a moose... he's 10 and wants a deer...


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Squirrel just caused this branch to fall blocking my main shooting lane.


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

koz bow said:


> He is 13 and is autistic. He is the most incredible kid ever. Loves life to the fullest.
> 
> With his buddy Kent who had knee replacement surgery 4 weeks ago and crawled into a stand with Parker last night


This made my day. What a great outing, congrats to all involved!!!


----------



## Yohann (Sep 15, 2009)

Blind, Short can calls and grunts brought this little guy in grunting away


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Oh, oh. Wind shift.


----------



## Carpmaster (Apr 1, 2004)

Well my boy passed out asleep....


----------



## Esquire (Jan 5, 2017)

7 does just passed by. Where are the bucks? Chasing was non stop the last 2 weekends


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh (Oct 16, 2005)

Wrong
a doe does influence
two doe get bred by same big buck
Wouldn't the offspring (if buck) be the same looking?
Not the case!
This one guy has deer I know, he has his prized huge buck
Which bred two different doe
Both very very big
But one was wider than his dad the other was narrower and freaking tall. The tall one had more base mass. The doe does influence. I think they trade back and fourth. Just like we do! Probably skips generations too


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

Sat in an early season stand between two corn fields to give the rut stand a break, but felt like the blob. Got out of there and settled for a ground sit.









Cozy in here.








My back side.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Sight busted by a button buck


----------



## koz bow (Nov 18, 2006)

farmlegend said:


> No idea where The Wanderer, Stub, Ben, Nate, Beamer or Grandpa have been but can tell you where they haven’t.


Parker is looking for: Holy ****, Oh Crap, Wide Enuff, Nine Lives and Chubby Wubby.


----------

